# wheel spacers for mkv gti...



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

there's already not alot of space between the wheels and fenders but what size spacers would fit perfectly with the car lowered all the way and on stock 17in denvers? 
thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: wheel spacers for mkv gti... (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_there's already not alot of space between the wheels and fenders but what size spacers would fit perfectly with the car lowered all the way and on stock 17in denvers? 
thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what is considered 'all the way'


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: wheel spacers for mkv gti... (blacksmoke194)*

1/4-1/2 inch of tires tucked under fenders








as much as my coils with go. lol.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: wheel spacers for mkv gti... (rkmoore)*

bump


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

bump, i would also like to know. I'm not "all the way down" just a healthy drop with my tires RIGHT at the wheel wells.


----------

